# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фирменные ПУ для разных моделей ТV и DVD

## beytuti

Универсалная модель ПУ PHILIPS - подходит ко всем моделям телевизоров   PHILIPS , выпущенных после 1980 года (см. надпись на упаковке).
Цена 185грн.

----------


## beytuti

два пульта PHILIPS :
1- RC 82001/01 - для телевизоров ( модель "головастик") - 85грн.
2 - CD-TAPE-TUNER - для видеомагнитофонов и CD проигрывателй PHILIPS - 55грн.

----------


## beytuti

1 - универсальный ПУ PHILIPS модель SBC RU 545/05U управляет TV, VCR, SAT и DVD
      Цена - 165грн.

2- ПУ для управления TV и DVD (кнопки в виде цифр)
     Цена - 115грн.

----------


## beytuti

Универсальный ПУ THOMSON ROC 3205 для дистанционного управления телевизорами, DVDплеерами, ТВ-тюнерами
(http://rozetka.com.ua/thomson_roc_3205_131422/p165646/)

Цена 165грн.

----------


## beytuti

ПУ стилизованный под мобильный телефон-слайдер

----------


## beytuti

ПУ PHILIPS для дистанционного управления современными жидкокристалическими и плазменными телевизорами PHILIPS
Цена 225грн.

----------


## beytuti

Пульт PHILIPS для домашнего кинотеатра.
Цена 295грн.

продан

----------


## beytuti

этот пульт ДУ забрали

----------


## beytuti

фирменный пульт для домашнего кинотеатра ФИЛИПС.
325грн.

продан

----------


## beytuti

этот пульт забрали

----------


## beytuti

Универсальный суперпульт дистанционного управления всеми марками телевизоров, CD и DVD проигрывателей, видеомагнитофонов, цифровых и аналоговых тюнеров спутникового телевидения *SILVER CREST* (10 в 1). Made in Germany. Описание на сайте:
http://www.lidl-service.com/cps/rde/...d%C3%A1n%C3%AD

350грн.

----------


## beytuti

продан

----------


## beytuti

Пульт дистанционного управления DVD плеерами и телевизорами SONY (модель RMT-D156P). Цена 195грн.

----------


## beytuti

ПУ SAMSUNG для дистанционного управления DVD плеерами Samsung.
Модель 00056Н
75 грн.

----------


## beytuti

в продаже

----------


## makycumy

Это все модели что у вас есть? Заказать определенную модель можно?

----------


## beytuti

это все ПУ, которые остались. Заказать можно только новейшую модель немецкого универсального пульта дистанционного управления всеми марками телевизоров, CD и DVD проигрывателей, видеомагнитофонов, цифровых и аналоговых тюнеров спутникового телевидения *SILVER CREST* (10 в 1) - см. описание выше.

----------


## beytuti

этот пульт в упаковке (в н/время один есть в наличии)

----------


## beytuti

цифровая индикация с голубой подсветкой

----------


## beytuti

Пульт управления музыкальным центром PHILIPS

----------


## beytuti

> ПУ PHILIPS для дистанционного управления современными жидкокристалическими и плазменными телевизорами PHILIPS
> Цена 225грн.


 Продан

----------


## beytuti

Пульт* SILVER CREST (10 в 1)*  продан

----------


## beytuti

на оставшиеся модели ПУ действует скидка

----------


## mr.Brown

есть ли у вас пульт на dvd lLG HDRK888 ?

----------


## beytuti

конкретно этой модели ПУ LG нет, но есть ПУ SAMSUNG для дистанционного управления DVD плеерами Samsung. Как правило, LG и Samsung взаимозаменяемые. 
Модель 00056Н.

----------


## beytuti

в продаже остались ПУ напротив которых нет надписи "продан"

----------


## alexsolovey

ваш тел. пожалуйста

----------


## beytuti

скинул в личку

----------


## grigyak

И мне в личку

----------


## beytuti

уже в личке

----------


## Andrey G.

У вас есть пульт для тв samsung aa59-10032w?

----------


## beytuti

из Samsung остался только один ПУ для DVD проигрывателя - модель 00056Н (см. фото)

----------


## beytuti

распродажа остатков

----------


## beytuti

Поступил новый универсальный пульт управления SILVER CREST (made in Germany) 10 в 1 - управляет телевизорами, DVD и CD проигрывателями, спутниковыми ресиверами, видеомагнитофонами и другими устройствами всех марок. Описание на сайте: www.lidl-service.com/cps/rde/...d%C3%A1n%C3%AD

295грн.

----------


## ТАМЕРЛАН

телефон Ваш можно

----------


## Vika_f

Есть SILVER CREST ещё?

----------


## beytuti

осталось ещё 3шт. ПУ SILVER CREST - управляет любой аппаратурой (TV, DVD, BLU-RAY/HD-DVD, VCR, CBL, HDD-DVR, SAT, DVR/PVR, MISC, ADSL, AUX, CD, AUDIO) всех фирм

----------


## beytuti

Осталось 2шт. ПУ SILVER CREST

Инструкция на сайте:







http://www.kompernass.com/admin/view/manual/IB_93436_SFB10.1B2_GB_IE_SE_DK_1.pdf

----------


## beytuti

Пульт PHILIPS RC 82001/01 ( модель "головастик") на фото слева *продан*

----------


## beytuti

пульт SILVER CREST управляет любой аппаратурой (TV, DVD, BLU-RAY/HD-DVD, VCR, CBL, HDD-DVR, SAT, DVR/PVR, MISC, ADSL, AUX, CD, AUDIO) всех фирм 

новая цена 325грн.

----------


## AlAlpha

> Универсалная модель ПУ PHILIPS - подходит ко всем моделям телевизоров   PHILIPS , выпущенных после 1980 года (см. надпись на упаковке).
> Цена 185грн.


 Интересует данный пульт, можно тел. в личку?

----------


## beytuti

этот пульт давно продан

----------


## beytuti

остальные в продаже

----------


## Marry))

> пульт SILVER CREST управляет любой аппаратурой (TV, DVD, BLU-RAY/HD-DVD, VCR, CBL, HDD-DVR, SAT, DVR/PVR, MISC, ADSL, AUX, CD, AUDIO) всех фирм 
> 
> новая цена 325грн.


 Передвигается???

----------


## beytuti

пульты SILVER CREST разобрали

----------


## beytuti

остальные (без пометки "продан") в продаже

----------


## ahb.klx

куплю пульт RM C1261 для тв JVC AV-1404FE
в личку

----------


## beytuti

в продаже остались только те пульты, где нет отметки *продан*

----------


## beytuti

ап

----------


## beytuti

в продаже

----------


## Woman9

Есть у Вас пульт к тв Филлипс 42PF5411 ? Родной вот такой -

----------


## beytuti

> Есть у Вас пульт к тв Филлипс 42PF5411 ? Родной вот такой -


 подойдёт универсальный ПУ PHILIPS для дистанционного управления современными жидкокристалическими и плазменными телевизорами PHILIPS (см.фото №5 на первой странице темы)

----------


## s1

Добрый день! Подойдет ли самый первый пульт RC 82001/01 для банального управления Philips Match Line 9008, т.е. переключение каналов и громкостью? Родной пульт полуживой, для настройки еще годится...

----------


## beytuti

> Добрый день! Подойдет ли самый первый пульт RC 82001/01 для банального управления Philips Match Line 9008, т.е. переключение каналов и громкостью? Родной пульт полуживой, для настройки еще годится...


 
 пульт Philips RC 82001/01 уже продан

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## beytuti

ап

----------


## beytuti

в продаже

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## beytuti

в продаже

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## Liker

есть пульт к TV 42PFL7008 ?

 Если визуально такой, можно ли смело брать?

----------

